# I need advise



## Star76 (Dec 27, 2015)

Im married for 15years now. I have 2 boy. I thought i have a wonderful trustworthy husband. I just found yesterday that my husband was cheating on me for 4year now. Im so at lost now and dont know what to do. The more i dig his past the more shocking news i get. The lady knew about he marriage life and she still going on with in. 
Please please help me. I'm so lost and really dont know what to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabz (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi, if he has been with her for four year I am quite sure he has feeling her. It's not like something that has been going on for weeks it years. She is not about to leave him. I think best course of action would be to confront him. And even if he ends it how can you be sure he won't do it again? Leave the guy. Your sons should have a better example of what a father should be like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottieL (Dec 28, 2015)

I know how u feel... My husband just confessed to me that he has 5 girlfriends outside and he's not interested in me anymore. And I'm 9 months pregnant. 

He also showed me his girlfriends pics and telling me how good they are, and, he kick me out like 100 times. 

I love my husband, and I don't know how to deal with this. I don't want to leave him, I don't want my son has no father, on the other side he doesn't even care much about me or my son. 

I would say, confront him and see what he will do.......

In my case, my husband is an a hole and he wants all his girlfriends get along and hang out together. He's selfish jerk.


----------

